# removal and storage



## randikev (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi well done on a great forum, I have got a lot of useful information from here. 
We are moving over to Tavira in mid June 2017 and want to take our stuff with us. We are however renting for a year and the place is fully furnished.

Can anyone recommend removal firms and storage facilities on the Algarve please.
Maybe PM me so we don't brake any forum rules.
Thank you
RK


----------

